# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Cory Everson

## KATERINI 144

*Cory Everson

*Γεννημένη: 4/1/1958
Ύψος: 1.73cm
Βάρος: in season 70-72.5 κιλά
          off season 72.5-75 κιλά





    * 1980 Ms. Mid America - 1st (Tall and Overall)
    * 1980 American Couples - 3rd
    * 1981 Ms. Midwest Open - 1st (Tall & Overall)
    * 1981 Ms. Central USA - 1st (HW and Overall)
    * 1981 Couples America - 1st
    * 1981 American Championships - 11th (MW)
    * 1982 Ms. East Coast - 1st (MW)
    * 1982 Bodybuilding Expo III - 2nd (MW)
    * 1982 Bodybuilding Expo Couples - 2nd
    * 1982 AFWB American Championships - 5th (HW)
    * 1982 IFBB North American - 1st (MW and Overall)
    * 1982 IFBB North American Mixed Pairs - 1st
    * 1983 Bodybuilding Expo IV - 1st (MW and Overall)
    * 1983 Bodybuilding Expo Mixed Pairs - 1st
    * 1983 U.S. Bodybuilding Championships Couples - 1st
    * 1983 AFWB American Championships - 8th (HW)
    * 1983 NPC Nationals - 2nd (HW)
    * 1984 American Women's Championships - 1st (HW and Overall)
    * 1984 NPC Nationals - 1st (HW and Overall)
** 1984 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1985 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1986 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1987 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1988 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st
    * 1989 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 1st*

----------


## ioannis1

Αψογη.αυτα ειναι σωματα.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Αψογη.αυτα ειναι σωματα.


αρχηγέ για σενα αυτή 



 :02. Shock:

----------


## Gasturb

Επρέπε να βάλεις τέτοια.. φωτογραφία βραδιάτικα?? οχι πέσμου έπρεπε???   :01. Cursing:   :01. Mr. Green:  

Gt

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Στράτο αυτή για σένα   :01. Wink:

----------


## ioannis1

Καλά ρε φωτη φοβερή.  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Gasturb

:02. Cyclops:   :02. Cyclops:  

Α δεν θα με τρελάνεται εσείς σήμερα τέλος! πως κλείνει το τιμημένο το router μου άραγε πρέπει να μάθω!  :04. Box Sack:  

Gt

----------


## RUHL

Ε καλα μου φενεται σημερα ΖΜΑ δεν περνω πολυ τεστο μαζευτικε  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Smile Wide:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## billys15

Ωραιο κορμι!

----------


## KATERINI 144

μπιλι κορμιά ολες έχουν οσες ασχολούνται με το β.β. , εδώ όμως συνδυάζεται και με πρόσωπο εξίσου όμορφο.    :03. Bowdown:

----------


## billys15

Εννοω ωραιο κορμι που εχει την θηλυκοτητα του.Οποτε διαφωνω σε αυτο που λες οτι ολες εχουν ωραιο σωμα   :01. Smile:

----------


## RUHL

> Εννοω ωραιο κορμι που εχει την θηλυκοτητα του.Οποτε διαφωνω σε αυτο που λες οτι ολες εχουν ωραιο σωμα



 :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## billys15

Να φανταστειτε,απο τοτε που την ειχα δει στον Ηρακλη μου ειχε αρεσει το σωμα της,και ημουν και καπου στα 12-13 τοτε,μπορει και πιο μικρος.... Μαλλον εχω περισσοτερες ορμονες απο τους συνομηλικους μου    :02. Wave:   :01. lol: 

Τελος τα off topic και οι σαχλαμαρες.

----------


## RUHL

> Να φανταστειτε,απο τοτε που την ειχα δει στον Ηρακλη μου ειχε αρεσει το σωμα της,και ημουν και καπου στα 12-13 τοτε,μπορει και πιο μικρος.... Μαλλον εχω *περισσοτερες ορμονες απο τους συνομηλικους μου*   
> 
> Τελος τα off topic και οι σαχλαμαρες.


  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:  
(πλακα πλακα ολο τον βαραμε τον βασιλακη του εχουμε μαυριση τον κ*λ*  :01. Mr. Green:  )[/b]

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## ioannis1

γυναικαρα....  :02. Love:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Η γυναικα ειναι θεα  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up: Να ξεθαψω το θεματακι, για ενα σουπερ βιντεο



Η γυναικα ειναι ΘΕΑ !!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματι η κόρυ έβερσον ήταν πρότυπο και πολλες φορές μς ολύμπια , αλλα άλλα χρόνια τότε και μετρούσε πάρα πολύ η γυναίκα να έχει θυληκότητα παράληλα με τούς μύς , η σημερινή μς ολύμπια δεν έχει καμία σχέση και να φανταστείτε για τα τότε δεδομένα η κόρυ μας φαινόταν και οριακά υπερβολική , αλλα τα είχε όλα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνταξει,η γυναικα ηταν κουκλα και ακομα και τωρα στα 50 της παραμενει εντυπωσιακη :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sadistic

κορυφη!!!η αγαπημενη μου αθλητρια και την διαβαζα ανελιπως στο  παλιο muscle and fitness!στα μεσα τις δεκαετιας του 80!ακομα και τωρα κουκλαρα ειναι!!φτου,φτου! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> Eνταξει,η γυναικα ηταν κουκλα και ακομα και τωρα στα 50 της παραμενει εντυπωσιακη


πωωω τωρα παιζει να ναι κ ακομα καλυτερη χαχ

----------


## GREEK POWER

Οντως ειναι θεα !! Μπραβο ουτε η γυναικα μου ετσι................... :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Οντως ειναι θεα !! Μπραβο ουτε η γυναικα μου ετσι...................


πως ειναι η γυναικα σου,βαλε μια φωτο της στα hot babes να δουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> πως ειναι η γυναικα σου,βαλε μια φωτο της στα hot babes να δουμε


Χαχαχαχα εσυ ειπαμε θα την δεις απο την απεναντη ταρατσα με κιαλια  :01. Razz:

----------


## m3ssias

Η αγαπημενη μου Bodybuilder πραγματικα.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

*Μιας και εχει ουτως η αλλως πολλους αντρες θαυμαστες ειπα να ανεβασω μια συνεντευξη της απο το 1987 που θα ενδιαφερει και τις γυναικες του forum.*

----------


## gym

μπραβο ρε ντρεικο που το ανεβασες!

πραγματικα πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η συνεντευξη και μακαρι να ειχαμε τετοιες απο πολλες αθλητριες!
αξιζει να το διαβασουν ολοι κ ειδικα οι κοριτσαρες μαςςςς!!!!!!! :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

ειδικα ενα παραπανω που αναφερεται στην προπονηση στηθους την οποια φοβουνται οι περισσοτερες γυναικες...για διαβαστεεε!

----------


## sifounas1

αψογη και πολυ ομορφη γυναικα

----------


## Hercules

κα....λα η κυρια!και σωματαρα :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ σιλικόνη στα μετέπειτα χρόνια ΚΤΓΜ...αλλά μεγάλη κυρία του Παγκόσμιου ΒΒ :03. Clap:  To Everson είναι το επώνυμο του πρώην συζήγου της Bodybuilder-Powerlifter και εκδότης ΒΒ περιοδικών.

----------


## vaggan

> αψογη και πολυ ομορφη γυναικα


καλα αν την εβλεπες στα μεσα του 80 θα τρομαζες θα ελεγες αυτη ειναι η cory? εκει στο 87 88 πλακωσε τις πλαστiκες και σουλουπωθηκε και μαλιστα στο αρθρο που εβαλε ο ντρεικο ειναι ακριβως στο σημειο που αρχισε η μεταμορφωση

----------


## goldenera

Ναι μεν σουλουπώθηκε ρε παιδί μου αλλά το παράκανε. Σε κάποιες φωτό θα τη χαρακτήριζα και παραμορφωμένη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολλές γυναίκες εκ των υστέρων πιθανόν γυμναστηκαν πιο σκληρά,με διαφορες μεθόδους ανέπτυξαν την διάπλαση τους σε μεγαλύτερα επιπεδα ,αλλα η Cory Everson αποτέλεσε και αποτελεί δείγμα αισθητικής για πολλες γυναίκες που γυμναζονται καθώς και πρότυπο.

----------


## tomaxok

το βιντεο τα σπαει οπως λενε οι νεοι.εξαιρετικη δεν υπαρχουν αλλα λογια

----------


## goldenera

Αγνώριστη Κόρυ στις αρχές της καριέρας της μετά του συζύγου :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Αργότερα, μετά από πολύ ιδρώτα και ίσως αρχή αισθητικών επεμβάσεων η κατάσταση καλυτερεύει αισθητά :01. Wink:

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

γυναικάρα την έβλεπα στον ηρακλή μικρός  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οld Time Classic  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

και λιγη προπονηση απο κορυ




αυτη η σκηνη με στοιχειωσε για χρονια

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Η πιο προικισμένη γενετικά με ένα σπάνιο άστρο και λάμψη εφάμιλλης Hollywood.Kατόρθωνε ακόμα και σε αγωνιστική φόρμα να διατηρεί την θηλυκότητα της.Μοναδική ικανότητα στο ποζάρισμα.




Η Κόρι  Ήβερσον προερχόταν από το στίβο και το έπταθλο,οπότε είχε αθλητική παιδεία και βάσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ms Olympia 1986, το 3ο κατά σειρά Olympia που κατέλαβε η Everson
Και κάπου εκεί στο ατομικό της Koρίνας η μουσική υπόκρουση στο 8:26 γυρνάει σε ελληνικο συρτάκι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Cory με αμφίεση Mairilyn Monroe, σε σαφώς πιο fit κατάσταση απο την star του Hollywood!

----------


## Polyneikos

H υπέροχη Cory, άλλαξε την ζωή πολλών γυναικών, παρακινώντας τις στην προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις!

----------


## Muscleboss

> H υπέροχη Cory, άλλαξε την ζωή πολλών γυναικών, παρακινώντας τις στην προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις!


 :03. Thumb up: 

Κώστα θα πρόσθετα ότι άλλαξε για πάντα την εικόνα του γυναικείου πρότυπου σώματος γενικότερα. Από την εποχή της Cory και μετά (ανεξάρτητα κατά πόσο ήταν αυτή ο κύριος λόγος, αλλά σίγουρα και αυτή συνέβαλε), οι πιο "μυικές"/αθλητικές καμπύλες αντικατέστησαν τις πιο "χυμώδεις"/λιπαρές καμπύλες στο πρότυπο του γυναικείου σώματος.

----------


## Polyneikos

H υπέρoχη Cory!!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Κορμαρα!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μις Ολύμπια με τα όλα της ,που σε τραβούσε γιατι παρ όλο τον κορυφαίο τίτλο είχε θηλυκότητα και αισθητική , γιατι ο κορυφαίος αυτός τίτλος απαιτει τις γυναίκες να ξεπερνούν τα όρια σε θηλυκότητα 
Η Κόρυ Εβερσον ακόμη και σήμερα που την βλέπουμε λές άξια πολυνίκης  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αξεπέραστη Cory Everson!

----------


## Dim0s



----------


## Polyneikos

6 φορές Ms Olympia από το 1984 εως το 1989, η Cory Everson, η αθλήτρια με τα περισσότερα εξώφυλλα και φωτογραφήσεις!

----------


## Creative

> Η πιο προικισμένη γενετικά με ένα σπάνιο άστρο και λάμψη εφάμιλλης Hollywood.Kατόρθωνε ακόμα και σε αγωνιστική φόρμα να διατηρεί την θηλυκότητα της.Μοναδική ικανότητα στο ποζάρισμα.
> 
> Η Κόρι  Ήβερσον προερχόταν από το στίβο και το έπταθλο,οπότε είχε αθλητική παιδεία και βάσεις.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τότε που οι Μίς Ολύμπια ήταν και σαν γυναίκες πιο ευρείας αποδοχης στο ανδρικό κοινό αλλα και στο γυναικείο , που μια γυναίκα θα μπορούσε να θαυμάσει και να ζηλέψει το σώμα μιας μις Ολύμπια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ms Olympia 1986, το 3ο κατά σειρά Olympia που κατέλαβε η Everson
> Και κάπου εκεί στο ατομικό της Koρίνας η μουσική υπόκρουση στο 8:26 γυρνάει σε ελληνικο συρτάκι


ειδικα εδω να θυμηθούμε στο ποζάρισμα το σήμα κατατεθεν της Ελληνικής Μουσικής το συρτάκι που επέλεξε στο τέλος της ρουτίνας ποζαρίσματός της

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Cory Everson

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Αθλήτρια με star quality!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Cory Everson!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Cory Everson , 6x Ms Olympia, βοήθησε στα μέγιστα στην άνθηση της ενασχόλησης των γυναικών στην προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

Cory!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια από τις πρώτες φωτογραφήσεις στα ΄80s για την Cory Everson με την  Mae Sabbagh Wayne!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

